

early signups on cloodly.com - jmsgomes
http://www.cloodly.com
techcrunch.com
======
madhouse
Cannot disclose what it is, no privacy policy, no nothing, just some vague
text and a signup form.

It's not the stuff that gets me excited about signup early to something,
sorry.

------
jmsgomes
Can you please give us you feedback, and what you think it is?

